# eBay Pricing



## amxbmw (Apr 8, 2006)

Has anyone noticed lately it is a buyers market on eBay? I have been collecting for years and it seems the prices are as cheap as they have been for the last 10-15 years. I know we are in a down economy, but some of the stuff I have bought recently is priced way below what I have seen for years. I have also negotiated and bought some deals in Germany on Faller gear that seems to be taking a hit in that country as well.

I would like to here some others comment on this and to when you think the HO Slot Car market will return back to normal pricing.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Not sure what normal is*

I've been selling regularly on ebay for almost 2 years. Only in the last month have a noticed a softening that I think is due to the spring/summer lull. What I've noticed is that groups of cars or "lots" seem to be going for higher than I can recall but that may just be me.

Guys around much longer than me say we're down significantly from a few years ago but I don't see a huge difference in the last two years. I also think there is also the spring cleaning/garage sale crowd this time of year which increases the volume driving down prices somewhat. Have zero experience in buying in Europe but have seen a decrease in European buyers in the last 2-3 months.

Just my $.02

Tom


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Yes, There seems to be a substanial drop in the sale prices. As you said it's all economy, you just can't buy toys if you can't fed the kids.... I have stuff here that I would take a serious beating on if I tried to sell it, it is a big part of the reason I am not selling anything at this time.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Pure unadultered conjecture*

This is all based on things that I observed while beach combing on the Bay. The slightly noteable sort of things that made me raise my eyebrow and go, "hmmmmmm". I dont buy much anymore, but I still follow along closely looking for the occasional plum. IMHO I see an overall wheat and chaff effect between the old and the new. The consumers are setting the tone. 

Most of the new offerings have bottomed out with a few minor exceptions. I wont go into individual or great detail over the why fo's and how comes; but it should suffice to say that what's cool is cool and there there is always a certain amount of rainy day speculation in any market. Slotcars is no exception. 

I tend to agree with that vintage car lots have increased depending on the plums. Included doodads lurking within the lot can influence the final sell in a a dramatic way. This is also quite apparent in the scrap body/plastic lots. The "junk = treasure" equation in practice. 

The ultra desireable, low production number, vintage stuff has really gone up; as recently evidenced by the whopping sell price on that small Vintage Riggen/Cobramite lot that went off just under 5 bills. There have been many other similar examples to support the idea.

The individual middle of the road collectible piece has really levelled out and become kinda stiff and inflexible. An example of folks being able to pick, choose and weed things out because they are stand alone items with no extra doodads or filler items in tow. The turquoise 904 just wont bring top dollar right now. Previously you might seen people go over the top to acquire average or filler pieces....but not so much of late. There's been a noticeable drop. If there actually is a true indicator of what's goin on: Ya toss out the bottom, ya cast off the top; what's left in the middle is probably telling you something 

Vintage dead mint in the box stuff is still somewhat solid, as are the nicer out of the box "desireable model in a desireable color" pieces. Cool vs collectible so to speak. I find the ebb and flow of these to be the funnest to watch. A rock solid example of the ole phrase "what the trade will bear". All in all though, I would agree that there has been an overall drop here; as desireable pieces frequently sell off for considerably less than expected. I've always watched the Aurora Ford nutz. Average items that have always brought a little more than their fare share have also taken a noticeable whack. You know the ones... the Galaxies, the Fairlanes, and the Falcons in run of the mill colors and fair to middlin' condition.

In light of the state of the economy, a leveling or correction was sure to follow. It's hard enough to trend any market that has so many variables. "When who needs what because of why" is a pretty tough nut to crack and always throws market predictions an proclomations off to some degree... but I'll summarize my casual observations as such:

The bottom has dropped out of the modern offerings. The middle of the road has seen a substantial correction as well. Even desireable pieces have seen some drop off. The only blatantly obvious and easily measureable increase has been in hard to find exotic items. IMHO, the constants are still make and model, color and rarity, and overall condition. 

Personally the consideration of investment value as it relates to my hobby takes some of the freedom and whimsy out of it, perhaps even nulifying the beneficial childlike effect of playin' lil' cars with my buds. Thus hampering my escape from all the things I go to the slotcave to get away from in the first place.


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Slot and the bay...*

Bill... very nicely stated... especially the last comment about kinda taking the fun out of the toy cars by being too concerned with value.

I would like to add my two cents though if I may. I believe some of the "value" and final prices have dropped due to the overly simple concept of supply and demand. I honestly believe that everyone is fully aware that there are many more tjets, Afx's, and other "rare" cars lurking around than we once believed. The internet, slot ar shows, etc have opened our eyes to cars that were almost impossible to find years ago. Heck- many of them I had never seen. That has all changed now. Case in point might be the mail away charger (Afx). They still pull a decent amount, but they are getting pretty common on ebay now. I guess everyone thought there were fewer out there. In addition, the sacred Tjets are not the super rare cars of yester-year that we were convinced they were.

I guess if you see a car enough times, its just NOT that rare anymore. 

Just one thing to consider- I know many variables affect price of individual or slot car lots. 

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think that without question prices have fallen. Cars that went for 40 bucks a few back can be had now for 20 now....like a wild ones cougar MIB. I comb through all the time and I can't believe how much prices have fallen on average. A buddy of mine just got a MIB Batmobile for 60 bucks... that same car, MIB, was going for over 200 about 5 yrs ago. I saw a few Dynabrutes listed at 150 and no one is bidding on them with time running out... 5 yrs ago they would be up over 200 bucks within hours after being listed... and wind up selling for over 300

I just saw a Faller VW MIB for sale... I bet it goes for under 60 bucks, when a few yrs back that car would easily command a 100-120 price tag. 

Same for model motoring and AFX track.... all going for WAY less than it was when I first got back into the hobby in 2001. I was thinking of selling off a ton of stuff I have, but the pain of losing 40-70% of the purchase price is too painful for me to bare. 

the kids behind us weren't into slots they were we were, therefore the market will only get smaller from here on out...in my opinion. Fewer nostalgic buyers

While the investment factor didn't play into my buying ... it does hurt to see how much I overpaid for my collection when compared today's prices. 

It's a good time to buy those dream cars you always wanted.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I think we are seeing more 'reasonable' outcomes lately and fewer of the 'overbid' prices that seemed to be growing yearly until just recently. A few job losses, 401k hits, employment downsizing, etc. is all it took to bring a little sanity back into the feeBay equation.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

smokinHOs said:


> Bill... very nicely stated... especially the last comment about kinda taking the fun out of the toy cars by being too concerned with value.


I like the one about taking off the top and bottom and the middle telling you something.

So... does this mean there are more trades of free stuff out there?

Broke Texan.


----------



## amxbmw (Apr 8, 2006)

videojimmy said:


> It's a good time to buy those dream cars you always wanted.


Yes I think you are correct in this statement. I have been buying many Aurora and Faller cars now that a few years ago I only dreamed of owning. If you go over to the Mantua /Bachmann / Athearn HO train stuff it even seems more ridiculous. The Marklin trains seem to be holding some value, but even they are getting to the point where you can buy a 55 year old loco for next to nothing considering the age.

"the kids behind us weren't into slots they were we were, therefore the market will only get smaller from here on out...in my opinion. Fewer nostalgic buyers"

I agree with the kids point and see them only interested in electronics. If the economy picks up I think there will be more collectors coming back for the good stuff. 

In the meantime I will take advantage of a soft market and continue collecting the Aurora / Faller and AFX cars until the prices shoot up again.


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Buy what you like.*

The lower prices are affecting: cameras, stereo equipment, model trains, rc cars, and slot cars. The next generation does not covet these items like we do. As the numbers in our generation drop and our generation's priorities change, the prices will continue to drop but, at a slower rate from here on out.

I sold my Dynabrute at the height of the insanity for $210.00! I did not beleive any non-prototype slot car deserved a price this high.

The solution is to buy what you like and forget about slot cars as investments. Slot cars just do not qualify as investments.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree with slotcar58's thoughts on the train subject as far as second hand stuff. The prices for new Athearn and others is a bit on the steep side still, and I really haven't seen prices drop much, unless it's hobby stores dumping old stock. I've noticed a drop somewhat in slots too, but I think it's a combination of yard sale finds adding to the ebay listings, and at the same time less buyers due to both economic reasons and summer like activities. It got slow last year about this time too.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

First I can't more than agree with Bill's last sentence. Toys are way to get away from normal day's stress. But having on your mind what some cars cost to replace you become cautious and you avoid certain things you might have done with them. Not saying what.

but lets face it we are getting fewer. From read here some of you would have sold substantial parts of their collection if the price would have been right. One determines what is essantiall to one, retreats to it and is willing to part with the rest. But with no newbies there is no one who wants the basic stuff to start with therefore slump in price and to my five cent it will get worse. 
As for us Europeans buying in the US we face several problems, exchange rate getting more unfavourable by the day, many traders not willing to sell outside the US, exorbitant freight rates and tax and customs on it.
As for the freight rates one can miss out on insurance if the item in question is bought for 20$ and you should pay 32$ for freight (insurance incl.) I 'd go for standard 1st class of only 12$. THis espcially when you think that you pay tax and custom not only on the value of your buy but also on the freight. That makes quite a difference.

regards 
Mario


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

What happened, I believe, is that the internet caused an explosion in access to slot cars you never thought still existed. So many people started to buy slot cars they did not have and always wanted, or just started collecting again after an hiatus of a couple decades. It was a boom exceeded only by the 1960s.

That was the late 1990s into the early 2000s. I got caught up in it as well. In the last few years, most of us who came back to the hobby have probably acquired most of the cars we wanted, or decided that we had all the cars we needed; probably many more than we needed. Just how many runners can you really keep running?

My experiance in the shows I have attended in the past few years is that there is a market for parts, rare cars and some of the new releases. But for NOS cars which are not rare or common, the demand is simply not there. In the last 3-4 years, I have been bringing 30-40 Tyco twinpacks to the shows. I have sold maybe one or two twinpacks total in that span of time and most of them are only selling for $35-$40 - not exactly collector prices. I sell almost no Tomy packaged cars. I have many Lifelike cars for $15 or 4/$50 and they do not sell either.

So it's not a matter of price any more, it is a matter of declining demand. As one big vendor said to me Sunday, no one seems to know that Tyco ever existed. Even his Tomy packaged cars no longer sell.

This could be simply that in my show area, the northeast US, we have been exposed to just about everything and the same guys come to each show, so if you don't bring new stock, you don't sell much. Is it the same in the rest of the US and the world? I don't know. I've given up on eBay because the fees make it impossible to make any money and keep prices affordable, so I cannot gauge worldwide demand.

Joe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

foxkilo said:


> But having on your mind what some cars cost to replace you become cautious and you avoid certain things you might have done with them. Not saying what.


This is my "throw caution to the wind" car...










Hey, I'm just trying to get my money's worth out of this pic.


I remember the early 2000s...

Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :hat:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*oh you have Rich....*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey, I'm just trying to get my money's worth out of this pic.


_*It's a timeless classic... and the proverbial "gift that keeps on giving"... value be damned!!*_


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

The best, and perhaps only way to increase sales of "non-collectable" cars is to promote _racing_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Joe asks the chilling question that has begun to hiss through my mind every time I open the slot-cabinet.


> Just how many runners can you really keep running?





> Just how many runners can you really keep running?





> Just how many runners can you really keep running? :freak:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I scored QUITE nicely here recently! Just got this package in the mail today:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220602017428&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I bought it for the Matador, thats the last of that bodystyle that I didnt have. Ive seen that car regularly go for over $30 alone, so even if the rest were all common cars, Id still be ahead of the game. It needs a front bumper, which is no problemo.

BUT...that ferarri can am is a $25+ car even in the more common red, yet the blue is pretty rare. 

The McLaren XLR auto world car suffers from a chipped spoiler but its still desireable. Its the worst of the lot. 

Look closely at that 'Mad. Orange with the blue sidepipes! Yeah, its missing the bumpers and it needs to be de-decaled but thats pretty minor. 

The RC cola porsche and ferarri 512 are just filler cars, but still nice bonuses. 

Oh and ALL of these cars are on AFX non magnatraction chassis. The tires are all skragged but outside of that they are all complete. I couldnt be happier with this haul!


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Looks like you got a good deal there. Good looking bunch and you are right about that blue Ferrari. Very rare. Chassis look to be in decent shape and you got a mix of mags and non mags. Dave.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Grungerockjeeper YOU OUTBID ME!? How could you do that to a fellow Jeeper. 
J/k Nice haul.

I like the R/C cola car. Reminds me of the bottling company that was down the road from my house. The guys there would give me a free soda of my choice just about everyday when I'd ride by to go play baseball at the park.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I saw that auction, too. It sat a $50 for a long time. Nice cars. Glad you got it.


----------

